# Orkses



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm putting a new ork army together and I thought I'd post a couple of units...

Ard boyz


















Looterz




























Lemme know what you think! C+C appreciated


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Loving the lootaz =D. nice colour scheme - what is it, BadMoons?


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Da boyz look like its time for fighting ya need more red paint on those orkz though.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Overall impression is that they are some of the best orks I've seen.

The lootas are really great. I really like the unique feel to every model. You have done a good job of connecting all the bits together to make it look like they... wouldn't exactly work but might not fall apart straight away. Orks with railguns, yes.

The Ard boyz are cool as well and look good as a unit. I think I would have probably used more of the black orks myself, just using the arms from basic orks. It might have been harder to stick the arms on though and the scale might have been odd. What you have done works. They look like they would hurt on a charge.

You do yellow well. It's not an easy coluor to make work. The colour scheme across the models works very well.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahaha, those are the happiest looking orcs I have ever seen. The paint scheme is totally awesome. Very nice clean yellows. The conversions look cool. Are you adding vehicles to this?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love 'em. Sweet conversions mixed with excellent painting. Woot!


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

They are happy coz they have BIG guns  And yeah, they are Bad Moonz.

I'll try to add some vehicles and mebbe characters over the weekend.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

The Lootas are amazing the big guns really suit the bad moons.
The paint scheme isn't half bad either.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, man, that's some brilliant stuff.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they look awesome!!!
could you post a tute on how youve painted the yellows?
cuz its very hard to get them on as nice as yours.


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

adoreable orkses k: ... makin' myself an waaaagh


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Agreed.... a wonderful vibrant colour scheme and excellent conversions.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

This is just fantastic, from the paintscheme to the conversions and the old school Nob! Keep up the great work :wink:


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Been painting!

Flash gitz










Da Boss (WIP) and shokk mek









Grot Mob









2 Wagonz


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome stuff you got there vashtek, I just got some inspiration. Im a bit unsure about your flash gitz though, they lack of big juicy gunz'.
otherwise it all nice, lovin' the wagonz

keep it comming:wink:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice to see some older models and bits in there, the overall look of them is really good, kudos to you!

Is the bosses plasma weapon from one of the old epic titans? I forget which one. I don't know much about orks so sorry if it is a standard part


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

great work dude the yellow is excellent, very clean and smooth for a colour that is difficult to get a good finish with, you highlights are brilliant and well executed, love the use of the black orc heads thats what ill be using when when i start my Khornate Orks, your orks flesh is really good too i like that you havent done it too green and kept fairly dark so it has a nice contrast with the yellow also its nice to see you making use of the old models. the warboss is excellent the horns are exceptional and the kustom blast x is a great conversion too. great work look forward too more + rep for you my friend !. JD


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good stuff. Love the flames:wink:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH:shout:!!!! NICE VEHICLES!!!!! I love orks...even though I play as Eldar....nice models:biggrin:, cool paint job. Are they the Bad moon ork clans????


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the paintwork mate its great to see good workmanship going into those miniatures

Also thank you for taking the time to share all of us your talents because it really gives us inspiration for our own painting and modeling ideas please keep up the good work and pictures!!!


P.S I saw an oxford dictionary in the background of the picture, are you orks seriously considering to learn how to speak now?  its good that your moving along with progress like the rest of the people in the warhammer universe  haha

peace


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Hooray for yellow.....i mean green ...no wait yellow........


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

squeek said:


> Nice to see some older models and bits in there, the overall look of them is really good, kudos to you!
> 
> Is the bosses plasma weapon from one of the old epic titans? I forget which one. I don't know much about orks so sorry if it is a standard part


Yeah the boss's gun is from an old imperator titan. You should be able to spot the gun that was on the other arm on one of the lootas...

The rest of my lootas (20 more) and 40 shoota boyz are the stuff I need to do next... all sprayed up and ready to go.

Someone asked me how I do yellow. Painting my orks is very simple (all paints are thinned with water): 

1. I spray everything chaos black
2. I paint bits that are going to be yellow skull white
3. I paint the skin goblin green.
4. I paint the weapons tin bitz.
5. I paint the white bits sunburst yellow
6. I wash the skin with dark green ink and the yellow with brown ink (thinned down). I kind of adjust how thick the consistency is with how I much of an effect I want.
7. I drybrush weapons with boltgun metal and highlight with mithril silver.
8. I highlight the armour with a mix of sunburst yellow and a small amount of skull white (using a pallette- using the shade I feel is required, adjusting as I go). I might paint some wash into cracks if some buits look missed out.
9. I highlight the skin with goblin green mixed with a very small amount of yellow (again adjusting the shade as in 7)
10. Paint details, drybrush base with bone colour and apply static grass with pva.

Done. You need to leave some time for washes to dry as you don't want colours to run.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple of updates-

here are some buggies I painted years ago:










and I've completed 10 more lootas- here's the 20 that I've completed so far:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Jeez mate, bloody fantastic. Awesome paint work, awesome conversion work, generally wicked stuff. Now I really want the AOBR just to try some orkses out. Your an inspiration to us all buddy.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Stop making lootas damn it!

Going to have to get loads of land raiders now.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

And now some ork boyz with shootas.. still 6 to go to finish the mob but I'm not going to be able to do any more painting for a while...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THose are horrible I think you need more practice so let me send you my unpainted orks to paint up then send them back to me so you can get more practice.:grin:


Okay I'm just jealous because they look great and the conversions were good as well. I'm going to have to loot some of those loota ideas. Keep up the good work can't wait to see more.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

FREEKIN BIG YELLAW GUNS!!!
brilliant:victory:
I especially like the warboss with old style plasma cannon.
Dem is sum proppa orks wiv ah *K*

Alfie


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look bloody ace , love them +rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are some excellent looking Orks, very cleanly painted with a nice colour scheme (surprise surprise that Fist likes them lol). Nicely done and looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Again; great work! I really like the lootas and I think that I may end up stealing a few of your conversion ideas for these guys. Very well donek:


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I realy like your orks, the colors are very nive and the conversions are even better. Do you have any adcaices to a new ork player, i bougth my first orks today. The assault on black reach.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That is some great work! I will Def. Stand beside Someguy's comment "best orks I have seen" The conversians are Quite impressive, i am really liking the Big Gunz! You would'nt have happen to play Space Marines in a past life would u? your Ard Boyz armour looks like Looted termie style armor and as for the loota's well..... their names says it all when it comes to where did they find those guns lmao!

Great work have some rep. you have moved me one step closer to makingan ork army.

Gratz!

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

P.S would u mind taking a group shot once you are Finished?

Chaosftw


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I'll be painting some more this weekend and I'll try to get some shots. I should be able to show you my new (old) wierdboy, another shoota squad and hopefully I'll have finished my flash gitz and ard boyz.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Some updates...

Ard boy mob









Ard boy mob









New shoota mob









Someone requested a shot of the army... so here it is so far...


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG They are great I love them how many points??


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i love the 'ard boy's helmet didn't think of using one of them , looks neat.Ive always found bad moons a bad colour scheme for orks never thought yellow and green mixed but youve changed my mind completely k:
+rep


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very Very Spicy. The Group shot looks killa! Stellar pain job sir!

Chaosftw


----------

